# HM vs VHM carbon



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi All
I am just wondering how much difference is there between the HM carbon on the 565 and the VHM carbon on 585. Do they have the same amount of stiffness or is it about how much carbon they have to use to make the bike. I guess you would use less VHM carbon to make a bike than the HM and acheive the same stiffness... I have a 565 (Thanks Chas) and absolutly love it but am wondering is the 585 is stiffer and by how much 10%, 25 %.... Any replys would be great..


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rollinrob said:


> Hi All
> I am just wondering how much difference is there between the HM carbon on the 565 and the VHM carbon on 585. Do they have the same amount of stiffness or is it about how much carbon they have to use to make the bike. I guess you would use less VHM carbon to make a bike than the HM and acheive the same stiffness... I have a 565 (Thanks Chas) and absolutly love it but am wondering is the 585 is stiffer and by how much 10%, 25 %.... Any replys would be great..


Hi Rob,

You're right about the VHM being stiffer than HM and therefore requiring less carbon to achieve equal stiffness. This is one of the features that makes the 585 lighter than the 565. The other is that the 585 uses a carbon bottom bracket lug instead of the aluminum one found on the 565. In addition to lowering the frame weight, using a carbon B/B lug helps stiffen the B/B area by approximately 10% over the 565. The headtube and rear triangle areas on the 585 and 565 have about the same stiffness.

*[email protected]*


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Chas,
Thanks for the reply.. Thats kind of what I thought but I had no idea that the diff in stiffness between the two frames was so close. Everytime I ride my 565 I am suprised at how stiff the headtube junction is. It really makes for a great riding bike. Once I lose 20 lbs I will pick up a 585. Right now I can lose more weight off myself and keep more money in pocket.


----------

